# FOXSAT HDR - Screensaver problem



## tcooper007 (Jan 16, 2003)

Hi

I have the FOXSAT HDR all connected to Tivo and it works well, but I do have one problem.

If the FOXSAT is left on a channel that goes off air it and the standard messages box appears the Humax screen saver log will appear after about 5mins. Then if Tivo wants to change channel it cannot as the first digit the IR blaster is lost.

Does anyone know of a way to get Tivo to send out a "back" signal, or something like that. Or, even better, does anyone know how to stop the Humxa from putting up the screensaver.

By the way - Tivo still rocks! This Humax get 5 star ratings but compared to the Tivo Id only give it a 3 stars.


Thanks

Trevor


----------



## Graham V (Jun 26, 2002)

Is the 'Automatic Standby' feature disabled in the settings ?

I agree with you about the Freesat box, it is a leap backwards in the way a PVR should work. It is amazing just how good Tivo really is


----------



## tcooper007 (Jan 16, 2003)

Hi Graham,

I have disabled all the standby options as I did have that issue early on in the setup. However, this issue is not fixed by that. The FOXSAT is still up and running when the screensaver kicks in.

New PVRs - I just can't understand why they can't make them do the most obvious things. Here is one example. If I am wanting to look at the TV schedule via the on screen guide during a program I would want to pause the live TV and then look at the guide. One the FOXSAT I cannot seem to do this. If you pause live TV and then hit the guide button it un-pauses live TV and carrys on. Maybe this is a user error 




Trevor


----------



## Graham V (Jun 26, 2002)

My box only seems to show the screen saver when a program has been paused for a while, it doesn't seem to do it when it is left on a channel when it goes off air.
The only settings I can think of that I changed and that might affect the screen saver is I enabled 'Power Saving in Standby' and I disabled the 'OSD Transparency' 

The only 'user error' in relation to the Humax PVR is that we use a proper PVR


----------

